# Sexing questions



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

I have 2 black Ameracauna's and 2 Polish Crested. I have been watching the bumps on their beaks to try to sex them but I just don't see any bumps like other people have said to look for! 
When do spurs appear if they are Roos? 
Any other sexing techniques? 
Thanks!








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know about the Polish.

Ameraucana have pea combs. When you look at the comb it will have a ridge of dots or "peas" down the middle. On a male there will be a smaller row of peas on each side of that row making three rows of peas. On the females there will only be one row of peas. The males comb will also be wider at the back than the females.
The females start growing their tail feathers in earlier than the males right about the age of yours. 

Better pics of the combs and tail feathers would help.


ETA: I saw the newer pics on your other thread. I still say pullets.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

On the Polish check the feathers in their top knot. The females will have rounded feathers and the males will be more pointed.


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

